# Sgt Spall V.C. Memorial Cross Fund



## dangerboy (4 Oct 2013)

Right now the Memorial Cross belonging to Sgt Spall V.C. is up for auction.  There is a fundraising web site established to try and purchase it and donate the Memorial Cross to the PPCLI museum. Sgt Spall is one of three PPCLI soldiers who have been awarded the V.C.  For information on how to contribute to this event here is the web site: *http://www.gofundme.com/4mpvd8*



> Sgt. Spall was awarded the Victoria Cross for his actions on 13 Aug.1918, near Parvilliers, France.
> 
> His Citation reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## dangerboy (5 Oct 2013)

Global New article on the fund raiser: http://globalnews.ca/news/883918/soldiers-trying-to-buy-preserve-a-war-heros-legacy/


----------



## Grunt_031 (10 Oct 2013)

Just sold for $8000.00 and is going to the PPCLI Museum


----------

